# 30 days all time suspended?



## Unslap (May 15, 2012)

After my second offense on NS property i was sentenced this and three months probation. If im arrested by a different railroad will i have to do the 30 days? What about riding NS outside of Virginia? Thanks


----------



## Unslap (May 20, 2012)

Fuckin bump yall this is a very pressing issue for me right now!!! Something tells me there is no good way for me to directly contact the state of virginia for this info! If im not being clear please let me know


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 21, 2012)

Well when it comes to railroad companies, ns is the worst. ive been told a million times that if i got caught again on the rails they would know, which is bullshit, because the railroad companies dont share that info between companies. if you ride on UP for example, and get caught youre not going to go to jail because of the NS thing. its just a myth they like to perpetuate.


----------



## Ekstasis (May 21, 2012)

They can communicate and arrest you outside of Virginia on any NS line, it might pop up. Some lines might work together but I am not clear on this. Matt says no and I am not current on a lot of stuff. 

I searched and found this. It's an article explaining to regular cops railroad police authority. I'd read the sections on state and federal authority. 

http://www.policechiefmagazine.org/...n=display_arch&article_id=1759&issue_id=32009


----------



## wokofshame (May 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure NS isn't a gov't that can extradite you, it takes the state and county you have the suspended sentence in to extradite yo. I'm not a lawyer, but me personally I wouldn't worry about riding out-of-state, NS or other RR


----------



## joaquim33 (May 27, 2012)

got arrested on cp in NY recently, judge said similar thing, 6 months "probation" until suspended charges are dropped for good. judge was very vague about what would bring the charge up, just said 'stay outta trouble.' figure as long as i dont get into any trouble in new york state for a while i'll be straight.


----------

